# Cool Skylines for Cities under 100 000 people?



## JARdan (Aug 21, 2004)

Saint John, New Brunswick. Pop: 74, 000 (125 000 metro)


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

sequoias said:


> ^^ whoah, a skyline in the middle of a rural country? I've never seen anything like that before! It looks like farms with a skyline plopped in there.
> 
> That's very interesting!


Havent you ever heard of Dubai? :jk:


----------



## Vanman (May 19, 2004)

New Westminster BC

It has a population of about 55 000 and his two main built up areas

Uptown(foreground):









Downtown:



















There are close to 20 towers approved or under construction in this city with the tallest being 37 floors


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

what about Darwin, Australia!


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

monaco, 30.000 and urban area is less than 100.000 to

the metro area however, unoficialy, monaco is close to nice making it a metro area of more than 1.000.000,


----------



## aussiescraperman (Apr 5, 2005)

or maybe it's population is over 100,000. I'm tired so I can't eb bothered checking.
Great idea for a thread though!


----------



## Storeman (Jun 24, 2005)

unbelievable that people actually go on vacation to Benidorm. Must be horrible.


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

Proud_Melburnian said:


> what about Darwin, Australia!


pics???


----------



## Cee_em_bee (May 12, 2004)

Proud_Melburnian said:


> what about Darwin, Australia!



Darwin is very very average really.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Balneário Camboriú, SC, Brazil - 85,000


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

^^That's what I thought exactly, some Brazilian towns could easily fight for the crown.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Weirder here, the town of Bahia de Cata (Venezuela) has about 500 inhabitants and have just 1 high residential building, sun and sand :crazy:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

NorthWesternGuy said:


> ^^That's what I thought exactly, some Brazilian towns could easily fight for the crown.


kay:


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Atami city , Shizuoka
39,000


熱海 by 翁晓斌, on Flickr


熱海のまち by la fossette, on Flickr









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/177/475329472_7d066e328c_b.jpg
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/51/144013348_170125a6c6_o.jpg


----------



## Bricken Ridge (Feb 16, 2008)

Victhor said:


> Benidorm, Spain, official population is around 60,000, it has no metro area, but the population is over 300,000 in summer:




i thought that Benidorm has a metro area with a population close to 140,000?


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

Catseye Beach, Hamilton Island, Australia. Population 1,347. Four skyscrapers.


IMG_5721 by Michael Sheil, on Flickr

Palms at Catseye Beach by GluehweinEffects, on Flickr

Uma visita muito especial by beacks, on Flickr

Hamilton Island by James975, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Putrajaya, Malaysia - 80,000*



nazrey said:


> [/url]
> WOW festival, Putrajaya by McChan2008, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

*Dongtan, Hwaseung, South Korea - 50,000*

*There are 5 buildings over 200m in this small city. The tallest is the 249m building*

All pictures from DCINSIDE










































































Flickr에서 Michael Kang2010님의 Dongtan(1)


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

^^wow, never heard of that city, I really love it!


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

people posting pics here of suburbs of megalopolisis is not really what the OP meant...


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ +1 Apparently Dongtan is a part of a city called Hwaseong and therefor not a small city as such. But it looks very nice :cheers:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

aarhusforever said:


> ^^ +1 Apparently Dongtan is a part of a city called Hwaseong and therefor not a small city as such. But it looks very nice :cheers:


Yes and No.
You are right. Dongtan city is a part of Hwaseong city.
Actually, Hwaseong is more close to the concept of county, not city that most people here imagine.

Also, Hwaseoung city(county) is really small. ( I mean, the area is not that small but population is small.) The most of area are rural area with many rice fields.
That is one of reasons why Korean government built Dongtan, the city in the middle of rural area, to seek balanced development between regions.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

joshsam said:


> people posting pics here of suburbs of megalopolisis is not really what the OP meant...


Which city you refering to?

Dongtan is* NOT *a suburbs of any megalopolis.
If you are *NOT* refering to Dongtan, I am sorry and thank you.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

skyscrapercity said:


> Which city you refering to?
> 
> Dongtan is* NOT *a suburbs of any megalopolis.
> If you are *NOT* refering to Dongtan, I am sorry and thank you.


I was mostly refering to:

Putrajaya, Malaysia - 80,000

Wich is a suburb of Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Balneário Camboriu-94.344 people*


Balneário Camboriú por ozeias, no Flickr


Balneário Camboriú - Santa Catarina por Magro_Costa, no Flickr


----------



## anak_mm (Apr 8, 2011)

Atlantic City - pop. 39,558 (metro area 275,549)
but a tourist town also.. most towers are part of Casinos


Atlantic City Panorama by w4nd3rl0st (InspiredinDesMoines), on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

White Plain's,NY - 65,000 - Daytime work population 150,000


Downtown White Plains, New York by Intiaz Rahim, on Flickr


HPN - White Plains looking a little brown by TerminalMan, on Flickr


White Plains skyline with train by Supremecourtjester, on Flickr


----------



## lucacity (Apr 4, 2012)

Pinamar Argentina pop. 20,000


----------



## ..Polkator.. (Apr 19, 2009)

South Padre Island in Texas...

With a population of only 2,816 




























http://plowingforward.com/2012/02/29/south-padre-island/
http://structurehub.com/blog/2009/1...nghai-china-and-now-south-padre-island-texas/
http://www.wunderground.com/wximage/MikeStuart/8?gallery=


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

People are posting pics of cities/towns in close proximity or part of huge metropolitan.. Can't follow simple instructions


----------



## Clery (Dec 5, 2010)

Ajaccio, capital city of Corsica, has a little skyline mostly made of commie blocks. The city is mostly known to be the birthplace of Napoleon Bonaparte.
The urban area only counts 64,000 people. The metro area is of 97,000 people.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

idet


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

..polkator.. said:


> South Padre Island in Texas...
> 
> With a population of only 2,816
> 
> ...


Our Beach! :happy:

I think my favorite skyline is Balneario Camboriu, considering it is not a suburb.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Kind of. It's part of the Itajaí-Balneário Camboriú Metro Area, which is about 580,000 people.




Sarcasticity said:


> People are posting pics of cities/towns in close proximity or part of huge metropolitan.. Can't follow simple instructions


That's why this kind of thread never works.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

I love this thread , many small medium cities are underestimated , this is a very interesting , thanks everyone for the pics


----------



## limerickguy (Mar 1, 2009)

Limerick City Republic of Ireland, population 97,000


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Puerto Peñasco, Sonora, Mexico with 30,000 inhabitants , it is the beach of the people living in Arizona,USA and Sonora, Mexico.


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Hua Hin*, Thailand 
Population 53,586 






































Hua Hin City by Pitipongwan, on Flickr


Hua Hin @ 10mm by Pranav Bhasin, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Matinhos, Brazil*

29,831 inhabitants


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Itapema, Brazil*
*
45,814 inhabitants*


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

Yellowknife, NWT in Canada has the most spectacular ratio between low population and high skyline

check it out: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23104

From user sieradzanin

From

















by mjb84









by mjb84









by mjb84









by mjb84









by Liz Hargreaves


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Betong*, Thailand
population 25,324 --http://th.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E0%B9%80%E0%B8%97%E0%B8%A8%E0%B8%9A%E0%B8%B2%E0%B8%A5%E0%B9%80%E0%B8%A1%E0%B8%B7%E0%B8%AD%E0%B8%87%E0%B9%80%E0%B8%9A%E0%B8%95%E0%B8%87


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

FAAN said:


> *Matinhos, Brazil*
> 
> 29,831 inhabitants


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

FAAN said:


> *Itapema, Brazil*
> *
> 45,814 inhabitants*


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm guessing most of those apartments are holiday rentals?


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Patong*
Phuket province, Thailand
Population 18,534












Patong Beach Map Satellite by deanjj, on Flickr




















Patong Beach by Estebahn De Peschruse, on Flickr


Patong Beach by Laos Hotels and Tours, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Itumbiara, GO, Brazil*

93,762 inhabitants


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Caldas Novas, GO, Brazil*

69,320 inhabitants













































By trip2gether, on flickr










By ALEMSOUZA56, on Flickr









Wikipedia


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

*Sri Racha *
Chonburi province, Thailand
population 21,490 --source













zeaza said:


> *Sri Racha (Thailand)*































Sri Racha Health Park by travelfishery, on Flickr


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

^^
Actually, Si Racha in Chonburi Province is a part of Pattaya's metropolitan area that contains 1.24 million people. 

reference: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pattaya-Chonburi_Metropolitan_Area


----------



## dida888 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^Maybe you misunderstood cauz the truth is Sri Racha is a district of Chonburi province but it's not the part one of Pattaya area and not reign by municipal bureau of Pattaya. 

Pattaya is a special economic zone which not include Sriracha distirict.


----------



## Wisarut (Oct 1, 2003)

megacity30 said:


> ^^
> Actually, Si Racha in Chonburi Province is a part of Pattaya's metropolitan area that contains 1.24 million people.
> 
> reference: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pattaya-Chonburi_Metropolitan_Area


Nope - Pataya, Sri Racha and Chonburi have been considered as the separated municipals with various status 

Pattaya-Chonburi Metropolitan Area consist of various municipals to be listed as follows:

1. Pataya City

2. Laem Chabang City

3. Chonburi Town

4. Ban Bueng Town

5. Ban Suan Town

6. Prok Fah Town

7. Phanat Nikhom Town

8. Saen Suk Town (Bang Saen beach)

9. Ang Sila Town

10. Sattahip Town

11. Sri Racha Town

12. Nong Prue Town

13. Bang Sai County

14. Klong Tamru county

15. Na Jomthian county 

16. Samet County

17. Mheung County

18. Koh Sichang county

19. Huay Kapi county

20. Nong Mai Daeng county

21. Don Hua Lhaw county

22. Koh Chan county

23. Tha Bunmee county

24. Bo Thong county 

25. That Thong county
And so on so forth ....


----------



## aaron_ (Sep 1, 2011)

Guaynabo,Puerto Rico Population: 97,924


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wisarut said:


> Nope - Pataya, Sri Racha and Chonburi have been considered as the separated municipals with various status
> 
> Pattaya-Chonburi Metropolitan Area consist of various municipals to be listed as follows:
> 
> ...


Yes, Sri Racha is included in your definition of Pattaya - Chonburi Province as well.


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

^^It's UP TO YOU.

But for all of THAI people they know that Sri Racha and Pattaya is not the same city but same province.
The Pattaya's Mayor cannot manage Sri Racha town.
Note: Pattaya is not the Province.
Pattaya city located in Banglamung district, Chonburi province.
Sri Racha town located in Sri Racha distric, Chonburi province.
Chonburi's government center is located in Muang Chonburi distric not Pattaya City.

Note: I'm focus on reign.
Thank you if you understand.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Benidorm and Brazilian CIties look way more populated than they are.

I dont like Benidorm, so Brazilian cities win jeje.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Balneário Camboriú*

*94,000 inhabitants*


----------



## Victhor (Sep 11, 2002)

^^how tall are the first 2 towers from the left?


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Victhor said:


> ^^how tall are the first 2 towers from the left?


Maybe I'm wrong, but I think the first left is the Metropolis Tower with 134 m and the other is the Villa Serena Residence with 164 meters.


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Its amazing how many mid size buildings the small braizilan cities have.


In Mexico is unthinkable and unsustainable for a city of less than 100k. (We prefer homes rather than apartments in buildings, and have toooons of hotels (most of them with less than 20 floors) that offer rooms instead in vacatiion rentals in tall buildings.


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

I am impressed with the sheer amount of high-rises in Brazilian towns/cities for such small populations. 

Does it have something to do with the local way of life? Do Brazilians prefer to live in high-rise buildings instead of single-unit homes?


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^In cities like Balneário Camboriú (the latter shown in photo), apartment buildings are due to the huge flux of tourists, this city has only 94.000 inhabitants, but in summer can have almost 1 million. 

More of Balneário Camboriú:


----------



## Diego N (Apr 1, 2010)

Also, Balneário Camboriú is a summer hotspot for some "richer brazilians" who like to visit the city during summer. Most of the apartments aren't rental, but owned by the families in Sao Paulo, Curitiba, Porto Alegre or even closer and smaller cities such as Joinville and my city, Blumenau. Most of BC apartments cost almost ten times a normal house in Brazil. The population is mostly made by seniors, big part of them (for the brazilian parameters) coming from Argentina, Uruguay, Europe and USA , those who want to relax the last years of life. The city has one of the best HDI of Brazil, and its sorrounded by our more-than-amazon diverse atlantic forest (when we talk about species per square meter).
Here a picture from the typical nature you get hiking around BC:


----------



## mcolley (Sep 11, 2010)

OtAkAw said:


> I am impressed with the sheer amount of high-rises in Brazilian towns/cities for such small populations.
> 
> Does it have something to do with the local way of life? Do Brazilians prefer to live in high-rise buildings instead of single-unit homes?


High-rises are considered safer than single-unit homes, because most have tightly controlled access. Very few have direct sidewalk access like NY. Plus, gasoline is expensive in Brazil (compared to the US), so far-away suburbs are not feasible for most people.


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

^^Oh I see. It's a combination of different factors.


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Leeuwarden, capital city of the province Friesland, The Netherlands. Population 95.000:









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3650/3373122314_abd764238c.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5260/5509401829_4481d12ae2_b.jpg









http://farm1.staticflickr.com/188/483591988_4dc0410e26_b.jpg









http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3216/3160649040_9b2983ece7_b.jpg









http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6206/6035178462_77b832ccd9_b.jpg









http://www.groetenuitleeuwarden.nl/foto/foto-uitdehoogte/zuiderplantage07.jpg


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Pato Branco - Brazil:*
73.148 inhabitants









segiosanderson









sergiosanderson


----------



## kgartm1185 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Greenville, SC*
*Population *- 61,000
*Daytime Work Population* - 450,000
*Metro Population* - 842,000

































http://www.forbes.com/pictures/efel45eddf/greenville-s-c/


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

Harrisburg PA

probably one of the most urban cities under 50K


----------

